# Where is best place to live?



## CroptopMartin (Oct 1, 2010)

We have had several, month long holidays on Mijas Costa, in October, February & August to name some times of the year. We have always stayed in the same apartment within a gated development, but viewed villa's and townhouses which would probably be the final type of place. We're not keen on apartments that feel like a UK council estate with an expensive price tag. My partner has an aversion to noisy kids.

I have shopped at the local supermarkets of Sup**Sol, MercaD’s, Eroski, Lidl’s etc, to see the Spanish world, as well as getting a very few items at Iceland when cannot find what I’m looking for anywhere else. 

We are possibly looking to come and live in Spain on a try before you buy sort of trip.
Essentials to us are:
•	a private grassed garden, as we have two Westies;
•	a pool (private or communal), that can be used all year round; 
•	off street parking for our motorhome;
•	probably more but cannot think of more right now.

As we know that expats are anywhere on the coast from Valencia to Marbella and would like to hear from people on here of their thoughts and experience of the area and maybe the best place to try next.

Thanks


----------

